# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  السالم- الهزيم - العائلة - نجمة الرضا -الخط / وطالبات الرياض: من يحمل سمعة القطيف...

## فروشه

*السالم- الهزيم - العائلة - نجمة الرضا -الخط / وطالبات الرياض: من يحمل سمعة القطيف...؟* 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل وسلم على سيد المرسلين محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم أجمعين

السلام عليكم جميعاً ورحمة الله وبركاته..



هذا الموضوع .. نتيجة حوادث تقع وتتكرر .. أحببت أن أتوقف عندها


عندما تلتقي بشخص ما من بلد آخر أو منطقة أخرى مجاورة أو نائية عنك

بالتأكيد سيثيرك الفضول لتتعرف على بيئته ومجتمعه من خلاله
إذن هذا الشخص يعكس ويمثل أهل منطقته
وبإختصار هو يحمل ثقافة وعقائد ذلك المكان


وهذا ما يحدث هنا .. وللجميع

ما حصل هو كالتالي...!


طالبة من منطقة القطيف في جامعة الملك سعود بالرياض 
الأربعاء الفائت .. شوهدت وهي ترتجل من ليموزين – قادمة من خارج الكلية- إلى باص المنطقة الشرقية..

فجأة ... يجتمع أعضاء هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر ( مع أنهم كانوا مـختبئين حيث يعلم الله) حول ذلك الباص ويحاصر من جميع الجهات
وتتبعهم سيارات الشرطة..
وقبل الفريقين يجتمع المسؤولين عن سكن الطالبات 
ربع ساعة أو أقل – أجبرت الفتاة على النزول ..

تولتها الهيئة جانباً .... ووقف معها عدد من مسؤولي سكنها.
كانت فتاة واحدة بين أكثر من 40 رجلاً....!




محورنا ...


كيف يسمح الأهل لفتياتهم بالذهاب إلى هنا وهناك دون أية إختبار مسبق أو دون معرفة حقيقة بشخصية ابنتهم وتصرفاتها...؟


ألا تفكر فتيات القطيف بأنهن يمثلننا..؟ أهكذا نقتدي بمولاتي فاطمة عليها السلام...؟

إذا كان ذلك يحدث في منطقة الرياض ..؟ إذا مع من تخرج أولئك الفتيات..؟ بالتأكيد مع شخص ومع احترامي – سني - .. والذين 


والعجب العجاب.. والمر العقيم/ لماذا يتشدد أعضاء الهيئة في بوابات خروج فتيات المنطقة الشرقية..؟ 
- لأنهن ينقلن في باصات فلهم بوابة خاصة -
إلى متى يتصيدون المشاكل لدينا ويثيرونها علناً وينسون ما لديهم..؟


وهل انحراف فتياتنا بسبب الخواء الروحي..؟

هل نقف بصمت أمام كل ذلك..؟




إليكمـ بقية الحديث... 

احترامي ودعائي للجميع بهداية الرحمن



- - - - - 

ملاحظة للجميع:

أنا لا أوجه حديثي لشخص معين هنا .. أكرر .. أن تلك الحادثة جعلتني أسترجع أشياء أخرى في ذاكرتي
لذا أنا لا أشير بإصبع الإتهام لتلك الفتاة أو غيرها 


لكن لنرى النقاط الأخرى...

فأنا لست ممن يتصيد الأخبار والحوادث..

بل الظواهر تجعلني أبحث عن أساس المشاكل .. لا أكثر 

__________________
منقوووول

----------


## بشارة خير

صحيح  كل واحد  يكون صورة لبلده.

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_الله يستر علينا وعلى المؤمنين والمؤمنات_
_بس ممكن سؤال ؟؟_
_ليه كاتب العوائل ذي في العنوان ؟؟!!!_

----------


## مريم المقدسة

انى طول عمرى وانى ما ا وفق على وجود بنت بعيد عن اهلها حتى لو كان لغرض الدراسة فارجو من الاهل الانتبهاء الى بناتها فهدا زمن لا يعلم بة الا اللة 
مشكورة خيتو على الطرح

----------


## كبرياء

*يـــــــــــــــعطيكـ ربي ألف عآفيهـ على الخبريهـ ...* 

*البنت تقدر تصون نفسهآ دآم دآخلهآ وآزع دينيـ ..* 

*حتى لو كآنت بآخر الدنيآ ..*

*ماننح ـــــــــــــــرم جديدكـ ..* 

*تح ـــــــــــــيآآـآآتووو ...* 

*كبريــــــــــــــــــــــآآـآآء*

----------


## اسير الهوى

مو المشكلة ان اكثر البنات اللي كذا يطالبون اهلهم غصب عشان لهياته والفرفرة واللعب واحنا اللي ننهان عشانهم..

وبعد هذا الشي من الناس او البنات اللي يطالبون بحرية المرأة ويتدمرو من العادات اللي يقولو عنها متخلفة وهم اصلا المتخلفين..

الظاهر يفكرون البدو بيسترو عليهم ههه مايدرو انهم يتصيدو فيهم ويلعبو عليهم ويتفاخرو علينا بهالسوالف اللي يسوها فيهم..

انا ما اقول ان ماعندهم بلاوي بالعكس هم مليانين بس هذاك عجينهم بينهم ومالينا شغل بهم..

المصيبة فينا احنا واللي يطلع علينا..

وطيب اذا شفنا هالسوالف تصير من وين احنا الرجال بنرضى نترك خواتنا او بناتنا يطلعو ونطلق حريتهم هذي الا بنحكرهم وبنكسر رجايلهم ونقعدهم بالبيت لزين يجيها رجلها وينجاز بها (وخلينا نكون متخلفين اشوى لينا من هالخرابيط)..

هذي مشكلة عويصة بصراحة وخسارة فينا نلاقيها بجتمعنا المحافظ عن حساب هذي المشكلة تذبح يعني يوم اللي اسمع خبر كذا احس اني شوي واصيح لان هالكلام يعنيني ويوجع..

آه عذروني على هالكلام بس والله من اللي داخل القلب (لو تشوفو كيف يغلي ومولع حرايق) 

بس ما نقول الا....
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
و
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## sh0osh0o

أنا لا انكر وجود فتيات اسآن  كثيراً الى مجتمع القطيف لكن ربما واقولها مره اخرى ربما كانت هذه الفتاه آتيه من سكنها 

بغرض الرجوع الى الشرقيه بوقت ابكر مما لو انتظرت وهي في السكن يعني بالمختصر المفيد احمل اخاك المؤمن على سبعين محمل 

وفيه شي ثاني حبيت اضيفه (ليش *التعميم* فالسئ والحسن في كل مكان) 

تقبلو مروري

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

الله يسترعلى المؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب يسلمو

----------


## اسير الهوى

شوشو

احنا ماعممنا احنا خصصنا البنات اللي يسوو هالشعلات..

عموما الله يسترا على اخواتنا المؤمنات ويحفظهم من كل شر..

ويعطيكم الف عافية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سترك يا رب

----------


## قمر دنياي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الى الاخت فروشه 

ان بعض الظن اثم 

اولا لا تحكمي على الناس عشان الناس لا تحكم عليك.

ثانيا ألي يستر على الناس الله يستر عليه , استري على ما واجهتي ومو اي موضوع تسمعي عنه تصدقيه 

لانه في ناس كل همها انهم يشوهون سمعة القطيف وبنات القطيف
وبعدين في بنات يظطروا يركبوا لموزين عشان يجون من جامعة الملز لعليشة 
ويكون هذا اللموزين موكل من قبل ولي أمر الطالبه 
وماعتقد اي وحدة تركب لموزين معناتها إنها  ......!!!!!!!!!
وعلى فكرة الي تبي تطلع مع شاب سواء سني او شيعي بتطلع حتى لو كانت بوسط اهلها .....
ووين شباب القطيف من هالموضوع ولا بس البنات الي يشوهون السمعة ...؟؟

واتمنى قبول كلامي بروح رياضية وبسعة صدر

----------


## علي pt

*اتمنى يكون الخبر مجرد اشتباه ،،،* 

*لكن وللإسف الشديد ظهرت سوالف كثيرة عن بناتنا و شبابنا ..* 

*بداخل وخارج المنطقة .. وكل يوم ننفزع بخبر ..*

*آخر خبر مر علي قبل الفترة .. الفتاة اللي تخلت عن مذهبها للزواج بمصري سني ....*

*الله يصلح امورنا وامور المسلمين ..*

----------

